# steroid world.com



## AurigusMaximus (May 22, 2006)

Anyone ever subscribe to the listing on steroid world.com. Is it legit???Would be nice to not have to go into the city(Tdot) to get gear.


----------



## pincrusher (May 22, 2006)

AurigusMaximus said:
			
		

> Anyone ever subscribe to the listing on steroid world.com. Is it legit???Would be nice to not have to go into the city(Tdot) to get gear.


when i first started out i subscribed to them so i would have options on where to get gear but since then have found many sources on my own. there are some great sources here for free and they provide just about anything you might want gearwise 
my favorite of the sources here is redicat but that is only because i have known him for about 4 years now and have used many of his products with much success.  i love his unique paper products which are oral steroids absorbed in paper.  they work great and are dosed by 10% over the label claim


----------



## pincrusher (May 22, 2006)

one other thing i forgot to mention is that when i subscribed to steroid world a few years ago, they didnt seem to update their list very often and many times i would see either sources who went the scammer route or sources no longer in business still on the list. they also had from time to time sources who had been busted still on the list. if you use it just make sure you choose a good source with a great reputation.


----------



## AurigusMaximus (May 22, 2006)

*yes or no*

So would you recommend it? I don't have the time to put into to posting and getting to know everyone on the board. I was on the steroid world.org  in 2000-01 and elitefitness(Dianabull for a short time) and it took me months and hundreds of posts to get to know and trust the right people. Nowadays I've got a lot of demand on my time between work, new baby, training and keeping my wife happy!!! I'll stop in and sy hello once in a while though!
Appreciate the help bro!


----------



## pincrusher (May 22, 2006)

AurigusMaximus said:
			
		

> So would you recommend it? I don't have the time to put into to posting and getting to know everyone on the board. I was on the steroid world.org  in 2000-01 and elitefitness(Dianabull for a short time) and it took me months and hundreds of posts to get to know and trust the right people. Nowadays I've got a lot of demand on my time between work, new baby, training and keeping my wife happy!!! I'll stop in and sy hello once in a while though!
> Appreciate the help bro!


hey i know all about the lack of time. i wish there were at least 8 more hours in the day but there isnt  LOL
although steroidworld can be expensive, they do have some decent sources there. what are you looking for product wise cause the sources here provide pretty much everything you would need.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 23, 2006)

Heres a few you might check before incase you havnt seen them here yet.
www.redicat.com
www.alinshop.in
www.Ivitamins.org
www.xjPharm.com

I agree with Pincrusher that There are many good sources that post openly
without having to Pay a website owner to view a source list.
Everyone is differant though, goodluck on whatever you decide.


----------



## Sean (May 23, 2006)

I was scammed by a guy at SW when I first started out! I lost $500 and the guy was the #1 guy. He said my shipment must of been seized by customs (whatever), so I explained to him that I didn't recieve any Seizure notice. He said he would send it again if I paid half the amount again. I was pissed that not only did I not get a notice, but now he's asking me for more money!! Never again!


----------



## AurigusMaximus (May 23, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the help guys. I'll drop in again soon!!!
CIAO4now!


----------

